# New to the block



## StellaRose (12 mo ago)

I'm recently separated and new to this support group. Hoping to meet a lot of cool people to get/give support.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Your stage name strikes a chord and rings a bell.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Angie?or… (Nov 15, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Greetings


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## StellaRose (12 mo ago)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes!! What do I need to know to make the most out of this site? Help me get caught up.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Welcome, StellaRose. This is a great community for support, when you're comfortable enough to reach out.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Only the cool people will respond with answers though. 😉


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

StellaRose said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcomes!! What do I need to know to make the most out of this site? Help me get caught up.


Start reading threads you might be interested in and maybe even comment or offer advice if it's something you know about or have experienced.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hello, @StellaRose Welcome to TAM.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Just visit various topics. Some may catch your eye


----------



## StellaRose (12 mo ago)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Just visit various topics. Some may catch your eye


This site seems very overwhelming.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

It can be. Small doses are best.


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi. I’ve found it helpful to pick a few threads and read them and see what others are going thru & how they’ve handled their situation.


----------

